# Help me name a dwarven tavern!



## Cyronax (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm working on the base for a campaign i'm starting in a few days. 
The town/fortress is called Brodin (Blackhammer), and is named after a dwarven clan of the same name.

I'm using just the map of the Keep on the Borderlands (changing everything else though) for the upper part of the stronghold. Below that area is the Undercity, where most of the dwarves live and work. In the upper part of the town, where the "village" part is I have a tavern called the Miserable Mind Flayer Tavern and Boarding House (placed where the Green Man and One-Eyed Cat are in B1). The village part of the Keep is actually populated mostly by humans, and the Undercity is where all the dwarves live. There are about 300 dwarves, young and old in the stronghold. 25-50 humans live in the village part of Brodin as well. 

The name is comes out of an old dwarven folktale about a dwarf accidentally being turned into a mind flayer, his part in the destruction of a mind flayer city, and then his eventual return to dwarf form after a long quest.....

Anyway, in the Undercity there is another tavern that's much larger than the M.M.F's tavern by a longshot. All of Brodin dwarves are usually there everynight, and some of the humans who the dwarves get along with go down there to. Anyway, anybody got any good names for it? Maybe giving me a dwarven name and a translation. I'm really bad at naming taverns, and I hate going for obvious names like the Green Dragon Inn or the Drunken (insert monster's name here) Tavern (though I've used it many times), and the names I've got posted in this email have been used over and over again too many times to count.

I only have a small part of the campaign world detailed to any great degree. Here are a few other names for taverns and stuff like that I use:

The Gilded Goblin Festhall (has a dead gilded goblin above the fireplace)

The Seven Sails Tavern

The Saints' Valor Inn (which is actually in the human area of Brodin Stronghold)

Thanks in advance,
C.I.D. (Cyronax the Ice Devil)


----------



## grmbrand (Jan 21, 2002)

> in the Undercity there is another tavern that's much larger than the M.M.F's tavern by a longshot. All of Brodin dwarves are usually there everynight, and some of the humans who the dwarves get along with go down there to. Anyway, anybody got any good names for it?




There's a bar in Raynham, MA called "The Stoneforge", which I always thought would be a great name for a dwarven tavern...

Cheers,
Grmbrand


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Bedrock


----------



## Dundragon (Jan 21, 2002)

Delvenhall.

What kind of name are you looking for, serious or humorous?


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2002)

"The Crusty Beard"


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 21, 2002)

*It's a Dwarven Bar, eh?*

How about "The Bearded Lady?" 

I mean, Dwarves dig that sort of thing, right?


----------



## King_Stannis (Jan 21, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *"The Crusty Beard"
> 
> *




damn! you beat me to it, mark!


----------



## Charlie Killme (Jan 21, 2002)

*Tavern Name*

Truthful Lyre
I just love that name.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 21, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *"The Crusty Beard"
> 
> *



If he doesn't use it, _I_ will!  Oh, and, Ashtal - that's very evil!


----------



## Nish (Jan 21, 2002)

The Rite of Inebriation


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 21, 2002)

If it's a rough and tumble sort of place:

The Rusty Axe
Severed Thumb
Pint o' Blood
The Meatgrinder
The Dragon's Breath


If it's a bit more friendly:
Alesingers (they might even have karaoke night  )
The Riding Gnome (kind of a dwarven attempt at humor through double entendres)
The Mother Lode


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jan 21, 2002)

I have a few ideas, but they're based on the fact that this tavern is supposed to be in the Undercity (& thus, underground, correct?):

The Salt House (the chamber used to house the tavern once was a small pocket of salf that had been mined out)

The Shining Room (a chamber full of large crystals---mainly quartzes & the like---the chamber fills with brilliant light from the light sources reflecting off of the crystals).


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 21, 2002)

*The Idle Hammer*

Did I win huh, huh did I, did I!


----------



## TeaBee (Jan 22, 2002)

The Crooked Shaft

Heh.


----------



## Ulrick (Jan 22, 2002)

"The Beer Battered Beer"

You know, like Beer battered shrimp...but just w/o the shrimp.

 


Ulrick


----------



## d'Anconia (Jan 22, 2002)

How about The Gutbuster. Named after the infamous battlerager brew of course


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 22, 2002)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> *How about The Gutbuster. Named after the infamous battlerager brew of course  *




It was actually called gutshaker, I believe.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jan 22, 2002)

How about

The Steel Boot

In honor of Wulf Ratsbane, of course.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 22, 2002)

How about, "The Crusible"

My all time favorite is the name of a recurring tavern that appears in most of my games...  The Rotgut Saloon.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 22, 2002)

Rock Rock Rock


hmmmm doesn't translate well into Common does it?


----------



## Grim (Jan 22, 2002)

The Steins of Moria... hehehe... LotR is funny...


----------



## Jeffrey Dahmer (Jan 22, 2002)

Possible Dwarven tavern names:

The Dead Elf
The Shorn Dwarf
The Sign of the Ale
The Ale-ful Truth
The Broken Ax
The Guilded Axe
Shorty's Place
Too-Tall's Tavern


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Jan 22, 2002)

How about the "cracked anvil"?


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 22, 2002)

*Keep them coming!!*

Wow that was a better response than I'd expected!! Great suggestions! Maybe I'll let this thread ride for awhile, and grab these cool ideas. I already saw three ideas that I thought were really great, but I won't say which ones those were for awhile.  I just "de-lurked", so this is my first long-running thread....cool. 

Thanks for all the names,
C.I.D.

P.S. I can say this at least, I cannot in good conscience drop a hopefully major tavern into my campaign named the Crooked Shaft (cool name though  )! I think I'll save that name for some time when the party's in some "random" village on their way to someplace else.


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 22, 2002)

OK if you didn't like The Idle Hammer how about *The Idle Anvil*!

BTW Cyronax there is a thread in "Whereabouts" that may interest you...
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373


----------



## Villano (Jan 22, 2002)

The Sweaty Whore.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 22, 2002)

The Orcs Head
The Wet Beard
Pissers
The Tankard
The Axe and the Flagon


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 23, 2002)

*here's my 2 favorites!*

Well I read through the names, and I was trying to think of the kind of feel I wanted for the tavern. Since I have a kind of silly tavern theme with the Miserable Mind Flayer, which tends to attract weird travellers anyway, I wanted the dwarven tavern to have a cool but not to flashy name. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed a name, but I think I liked Darraketh's Idle Hammer the best. It sets the tone for what I want the tavern to be, namely the social area of the dwarves of Brodin. The other name I liked was the Salt House. That had a cool flavour to, but I think the Idle Hammer wins out in the end. Thanks Darraketh!!

C.I.D.


----------



## Talath (Jan 23, 2002)

The Dwarven Drink

that is the name of my dwarven character's tavern in Suzail of Cormyr


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 23, 2002)

*I am sooo happy!*

Thank you, thank you.  First I'd like to thank my producer Morrus for giving me the opportunity to appear in his wonderful production of _"the Messageboard."_  I'd also like to thank my director Cyronax for his efforts toward encouraging and developing new talent in the field of "Interpretive Dwarf Tavern Naming." 

Now I gotta change my sig! woot!


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow (Jan 23, 2002)

the sleeping sledge

the laughing lass

the chipped tooth

the holy oath (oath being used as a swear word)

the sunless morning

ogres backside

the sundered earth

the watery grave

the stones' spirits


----------



## Orcus (Jan 23, 2002)

The ultimate dwarf name for a tavern would be: "Tavern"

Clark


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 23, 2002)

Why not just Beer?


----------



## Wolfspider (Jan 23, 2002)

Board and Beard.


----------



## Don (Jan 23, 2002)

How about  The Iron Stein?


----------



## Sidran (Jul 22, 2002)

The Drunken Sloth
A Flat Miner Bar & Grill (Live performances)
Gone with the Ale
The Prancing Paladin
Bearded Hooters 
The Adled Axe
The Dragons Backwash
The Thunderwater Inn 
Firewater Pub
The Drag In the Ale 
The Slobbering Monk
The Blushing maidens Redeamer
Blood Guts and Brew


----------



## bloodymage (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a crusty old dwarf (Ftr9) named Klangor Ringbeard on my world who operates a basement taproom  called "The Glory Hole."


----------



## Mark (Jul 22, 2002)

"Dull Axe"


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 22, 2002)

The Wet Beard

The Axe and Grog (or beer or whatever drink)

The Barrel

The Wet Forge or The Beer Forge


----------



## edbonny (Jul 22, 2002)

*Dwarven Tavern*

How's about "Short & Stout"


----------



## Maraxle (Jul 22, 2002)

Just a few ideas from the random tavern name generator I made...

The Withering Urchin
The Last Mage
The Salty Fisherman
The Ruby Hangover
The Pilgrim's Charm Inn
The Bard and Badger Saloon
The Bearded Golem
The Velvet Woodchuck
The Dusty Goblet
The Iron Beaver


----------



## Tetsubo (Jul 22, 2002)

Here are some suggestions:

Tavern Names
------------

Aerie of the Eagles
Ales 'n Beds   

Battle Axe Inn
Best Westron
Big Scott's BAR and grill
Blood of the Vine
Blotto's Bar and Swill
Boar's Head Inn
Boar's Rest
Bob's place
Bo's Cavern
Bowl's of the Earth
Bunch o' Grapes

Chipped Chalice
Cinna's Bar
Citadel
Clan of the White Wind
Corky's
Crippled Griffon
Crossed Swords
Curly Sue's

Days End Inn
Derrin's Divine Brews
Divine Delights
Dog and Thrush
Draygor's Inn & Tavern
Dragon's Lair
Dragon's Spittoon 

Eagle's Rest
Earnesto Rockheart's Pukehall-A-GoGo
Elephant and Castle
Elfsong Inn
Enya's Grand Inn & Tavern
Erics Erotic Dancers 
Eye of the Specter

Fat Jack's Blues and Grub
Feetal's Gizzard
Foresthome Rest
Friends of the Queen 
Frog and Duck
Frog and Peach

Gee, Your Ale Smells Terrific
Geezul's Place
Golden Arrow   
Golden Perch
Golden Unicorn
Gory's Tavern
Grobo's Grotto

Happy Saturday's
Haudhla's
Hafling's Revenge
Hearthstone Arms
Hell's Spawn
Here's Sin in Your Eye
Hillshire Farm
Horwrath's Haven

I Can't Believe It's a Tavern
Ice Dragon House
Isle of lesbos Cafe
Ivy Bush
Inn of Clowns
Inn of Forsaken Souls
Inn of Rose Gem
Inn of the Highlighted Eye
Inn of the Northern Road
Inter-Planar House of Spam
It's A Troll Bar

Jim's Demon Lair
Joe's

Karnov's Pub 
Kettles Inn
Kibbles n' Bits' Inn
Knyte Lyfe
Kraun's

Last Port Tavern
Laurence's Mug-house
Looter's 

Mace Head Inn & Tavern
Momma's 
Mogar's Aerial Beer Garden
Musty Moldan's Mighty Morsals

Old Grant's Ale-house
Old Rubin's
Outside Inn
Orcs Head Inn

Pink Lady Inn
Pop Hatcher's Eat It or Wear It

Quincy's

Ram's Lord's Tavern
Rasvi & Vijay's Stop and Eat
Rearing Hippogriph
Red Rooster
Red's Green Dragon Inn
Rock Rock Rock 
Ryche's Inn & Guzzle-Hall

Saltwater
Sea Barrel
Seabreeze Inn
Short Neck Clam Town Inn and Tavern
Sign of the Sign
Site of the Harvest
Six Flags over Mead
Slade's 
Slimy's
Spend The Knight Inn
Splintered Ego Tavern
Steel Flower
Strange Brew
Stumpy Bob's House of Beer
Swashbuckler's Luck
Sword's Sleep

Tavern on the Edge 
T.G.I. Payday's
That Bar with the One Eyed Dog who Salivates on my foot Every Time I Go In

The Adulteress' Lookout
The Alicorn
The Arcane Tavern
The Asylum

The Baalzebub Pub
The Bag and Flagon
The Banjo and Zigzag
The Basque and Feijoa
The Barf Bag
The Battered Sheild
The Behir and the Beholder
The Bent Elbows
The Betting Buckadawn
The Black Boar
The Black Cellar
The Black Hole
The Black Pearl 
The Black Swan
The Blind Basilisk
The Bloody Rooster
The Blue Duck
The Boar's Bristles
The Boar's Chase
The Boil and Youth
The Bottomless Well
The Bowl's Rim
The Broken Cane
The Broken Fist
The Broken Drum 
The Broken Tankard
The Broken Kender Arms
The Bullseye Tavern
The Buxom Wench

The Candi Bar
The Cat and Mouse
The Cat's Claw Inn
The Cesspit
The Chicken's Crotch
The Chicken's Rest
The Cloven Hoof
The  and Hen
The Come On Inn
The Copper Beacon
The Copper Piece
The Crossed Daggers
The Crow's Nest

The Dark Conspiracy
The Dancing Demon
The Dancing Ferret (mine, Tetsubo)
The Dancing Troll
The Dead Orc Tavern
The Demon Bush
The Diarrhoetic Warrior
The Dirty Dog
The Dirty Dwarf
The Dirty Laundry
The Dragon's Breath
The Dragon Tail
The Dragon's Hoarde
The Drunken Boar
The Drunken Cow
The Drunken Golem
The Drunken Paladin
The Drunken Sailor
The Drunken Something
The Dustbin of Death

The Efreeti's Wish
The Emetic and Rhinoceros
The Ent Tent

The Faster Pussycat
The Fawning Orc
The Fellow Traveler
The Fig and Gristle
The Fisherman's Friend
The Flame
The Flaming Snake
The Fox and Hound
The Fox Hole
The Fox's Tail
The Frightened Ewe
The Frosty Mug
The Frozen Axe
The Full Moon Tavern
The Full Tankard

The Gaff and Slasher
The Gelded Ranger
The Get Drunk Here
The Giant's Nose
The Gnoll's Belly
The Goat and Bagpipes
The Godmother
The Golden Chain
The Golden Coin
The Golden Dragon Inn 
The Golden Gryphon
The Golden Lady
The Golden Schooner
The Golden Stool
The Gold Mine
The Gray Wizard
The Greasy Squeal
The Great Bow & Arrow
The Greenbush Inn & Tavern.
The Green Dragon
The Green Griffon
The Grumbling Dwarf

The Half-way Inn
The Hammer, Anvil, and Stirrup
The Hanging Post
The Happy Crustacean
The Happy Harpy Tavern
The Happy Hooker (Caters to Fishermen) 
The Harpy's Hideaway 
The Heart of Oak
The Helix
The Hobbit's Armpit 
The Holy Roller
The Honest Barrister
The Horn and Haunch
The Horn and Hounds
The Horny Halfling 
The Howling Horse

The Imps intestine
The Inn 
The Inn of Eastern Delights
The Inn of the Great Arm
The Inn of the Lonely Wanderer
The Inn of the Well Worn Wench
The Iron Fist

The Jade Terrorist
The Joker's Maniacal Frogleg and Nosewart Cafe

The Khaki Garter
The King's Coin
The King's Rest
The Knife in the Back
The Knight's Tournament
The Kraken

The Labyrinth
The Lascivious Fairy
The Lecherous Virgin
The Left-Handed Thief
The Leg Up Inn
The Licked Monk
The Lions Den
The Lips & A++holes Tavern
The Lonely Haystack
The Longsword
The Lotus 
The Lumbering Mastadon Inn

The Manicured Mouse
The Maggot's Rest
The Marauding Mercenary
The Master and Aubergine
The Master Bates Motel
The Mended Drum
The Merry Minoutaur
The Merry Otyugh
The Merry Kegger
The Mermaid's Smile
The Mild Bull
The Monk and Eggplant
The Monkey Morgue
The Motley Crew
The Mountainside
The Mousehole 
The Murdered Priest

The Nag's Head
The Nanny's Arms
The Nexus Tavern
The Noisy Bed Inn 

The Octopus Club
The One-legged man
The Only Bar in the Multiverse Without a Conveinient Back Door
The Only Port in a Storm Inn
The Olde Fox Decieved 
The Old Lantern
The Old Man and the Smee 
The Old Pink Dog
The Open Air nn
The Open Book
The Open Stars
The Orange Ogre
The Orc 'n Pork
The Organ and Poinsettia

The Perfumed 'Possum
The Pink Dragon 
The Pipe and Tabac
The Plastered Imbecile
The Pleasure Palace
The Pot Belly
The Prancing Fairy
The Prancing Pony
The Puking Unicorn
The Puzzle and Egg

The Quene's Hed

The Raging Flea 
The Rain Song
The Rampaging Rabbit
The Rampant Dragon
The Ranger's Lookout
The Ravenous, Highly Dangerous Tarrasque That Will Kill You Even As You 
    Sleep But Hopefully It Won't Happen Here Inn
The Razorback Inn
The Red Lantern
The Roamer's Pillow
The Rolling Meadows
The Rose Bush
The Rotgut Room
The Ruby Blade
The Ruby Lips

The Sahuagen and Lady
The Satyr and Stiletto
The Savage Hobbit
The Severed Arms
The Sexist Pig
The Shining Gem
The Shot in the Dark
The Sign of the Cringing Eunuch
The Sign of the Golden Orange
The Sign of the Jester
The Sign of the Talon
The Silver Axe
The Silver Breasted Wench
The Silver Oak Inn
The Silver Skull Tavern
The Sine of the Times
The Singing Boar
The Sleeping Demon
The Slugfest
The Slug and Lettuce
The Snake Pit
The Spread-eagled Bugbear
The Squalid Claw
The Stinking Boar Inn 
The Stinking Cow
The Strangled Cat
The Strife
The Stormy Port
The Succubus 
The Svirfneblin's Ear

The Tainted Soul
The Tavern of Ever-full Jugs
The Thalidomide Arms
The Two Foot Beard
The Two Halfling's Inn 
The Thieve's Knot
The Thirsty Whale
The Three Gables
The Thug and Succubus
The Thunderbird Club
The Tipsy Terrasque
The Toll Booth
The Toss-It-Back 
The Tower Tavern
The Trough
The Two-Fingered Troll

The Victorious Egret
The Violet Vein
The Virgin and Nightmare
The Voluptuous Elf

The Wandering Mistrel
The Wanton Wench
The Warhorse Inn & Tavern
The Wayfarer's Home
The Wayfarer's Lay
The Weeping Willow
The Weirdness Magnet
The Weigh Inn
The Whisper and Boil
The Whistling FIsh
The Whistling Pig
The White hand
The White Tree
The Wig and Thistle
The Wild Chessman
The Wild Lobotomist
The Willing Wench
The Windy Moon
The Wine of Heaven
The Wistful Wyvern
The Wizard's Tower
The Wolfhound
The Woolpack / Wolfpack
The Woolystonecrafters Inn

The Yawing Portal
The Yellow Necromancer
The You Are Hear Cafe
Thunderbar
Trog Scent Tavern 
Thurston's Brass Tankard
Turkey Cove Sleep and Eat

Unicorn Knoll
Utnapishtim's Hollow Leg Cafe and Souvlaki

Vincent's Gin-palace

Wade's Tavern
Wennik's Drink & Gorge
We're Not Hostel
Willies Microbrew and Mortuary
Wolf's Den
World's End Inn

Zardof's Amazing Inn


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 22, 2002)

That list just about covers them all.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh, if you have not looked at the 'news' page there is a tavern generator link on it!

http://www.hotkey.net.au/~eternalknight/


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 23, 2002)

It's too late jokers!  I won I tell you.  I won! Bwahahaha...


----------



## Wikidogre (Jul 23, 2002)

"Get Pissed Inc."


----------



## Sidran (Jul 23, 2002)

*Bars*

The reeking squeeking Inn
Jack 'O Brewsky
Glum Rum pub
The Storm Giants Camode
The Drenching, Wenching Brewery
The Wobbling Worg
The K. I. & A's Dragon Lodge # 1 (EXCEPTING APLICATIONS FOR MEMBERSHIP. STILL!!!)
The Wild Virgin Fish & and Chips (RANGERS, DRUIDS,SAILORS, AND THE DESPARATE ONLY, NO PALADINS)
The Icky hicky Tavern
The Knights who say Nee Distillery
The Hobbled Cleric


----------



## Cyronax (Jul 23, 2002)

*wow!*

Surprising that this thread is still around! I can't believe how many names some people are adding. 

Wow......

Anyway, I'll add a few that have come up in my last campaign (the one from my story hour):

- The Belching Behir
- The Hairy Gnome
- Wispy Will's Watering Hole (the bartender acted like a cross btw Richard Simmons and Robin Williams......i had been drinking )
- The Rum Moot
- Sharky's (not original)

Cheers,
C.I.D.


----------



## Airwolf (Jul 23, 2002)

Greetings,

I figure that since a dwarf likes (at least in general) fine gemstones and wants to be entertained while he/she drinks why not the *Singing Diamond.*


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: wow!*



			
				Cyronax said:
			
		

> *Surprising that this thread is still around! I can't believe how many names some people are adding.
> *




Possibly because I fixed the link in my sig after the last server change. 

Hey, it's my one claim to fame around here.


----------



## Sejs (Jul 24, 2002)

Calloused Hands,
(sign: a rough, gnarled hand hoisting a tankard)

the Massacred Maiden,
(sign: a 'traditional' princess, gown, pointed princess hat, etc - standing in a fists-up manchester boxing stance)

MacDurnan's Underfoot Distillery,
(sign: a stout barrel with a mushroom painted on the side)


----------



## Cedric (Jul 24, 2002)

"Quenched and Hammered"

Both are smithing terms that just fit into a Tavern name so great...

Cedric


----------



## Cyronax (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: wow!*



			
				Darraketh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Possibly because I fixed the link in my sig after the last server change.
> 
> Hey, it's my one claim to fame around here. *




The Idle Hammer is still open for business IMC. I've yet to really have the roleplaying sessions in the stronghold that I'd hoped, but its yet another gem that I've gotten from these boards!

Hmmmmm..since my dwarven tavern uh...'contest' got such a great response, both then and now, maybe I'll start another one.

C.I.D.


----------



## Taloras (Jul 24, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *Board and Beard.
> 
> *




Beer, Board, and Beards.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 24, 2002)

The Brazen Wench
The Cask & Anvil
The Mailed Fist
The Kobold's Skull
The Gilded Fang
The Greased Goblin
The Mug O' Blood
The One-eyed Wemic
The Dancing Dragon
The Hog & Grog

....and that's just off the top o' me head


----------



## Patrick-S&S (Jul 24, 2002)

How about "Lil' Peck"? 

Remember Willow...?


----------

